# Alfalfa and cotton honey



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

I didnt know cotton made good quality honey yours looks great.


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice!!! I thought about putting some bees on cotton. Down here they constantly are spraying for boll weevil and I'm afraid for the girls. I guess yours are doing well, as I wondered, how are they handling the cotton spraying there?:s


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Daddy'sBees said:


> Nice!!!...as I wondered, how are they handling the cotton spraying there?:s


Where mine are they would let us know if they were going to spray. However, they don't ususally spray and have to have the cotton plowed under by the first part of December.


----------



## Beee Farmer (Aug 11, 2008)

Most cotton now days is BT Cotton and they dont spray it. Cotton honey tastes wonderful but will crystalize very quickley........ at leats thats how it is way down yonder ,here, in the land of cotton.


----------

